# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Gia công CNC tại Đà Nẵng

## Thichtuusacdaisu

Xưởng mình chuyên nhận gia công CNC số lượng từ lớn đến nhỏ trên mọi vật liệu tại thành phố Đà Nẵng.
Đặc biệt anh em diễn đàn sẽ có giá đẹp nhất.

Hỗ trợ hết mình cho anh em chế đồ, DIY mô hình các kiểu. tư vấn miễn phí thiết kế chi tiết.

Liên hệ mình 0898 188 296 - Dương để được tư vấn và báo giá.

Bác nào muốn ghé qua xưởng giao lưu cafe cứ alo nhé  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Gửi đồ lẻ Sài gòn ra nhận làm không Đại sư?

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Gửi đồ lẻ Sài gòn ra nhận làm không Đại sư?


Nhận hết chớ anh  :Big Grin:

----------

